# Rain/wind



## DeepfriedNugs (Sep 18, 2014)

Man, the rain and wind are playing with my head. My girl's are a tad leggy so I'm having to stake them down in these late stages of flowering. They were getting their lean on this morning and I almost had a heart attack. 

Anyone else dealing with this?


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 18, 2014)

deep fried same hear i got mine tied up tight rained a few times in the last 10 days or so i used a battery powered blower to blow the moisture off the plants in the mornings after the rain :48:


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Sep 18, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> deep fried same hear i got mine tied up tight rained a few times in the last 10 days or so i used a battery powered blower to blow the moisture off the plants in the mornings after the rain :48:



Actually just got through tying mine down a bit better. Bamboo stakes are on sale at TSC.


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 18, 2014)

I always used bamboo stakes & Velcro strapping, when the bad weather moved in.


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Sep 18, 2014)

bwanabud said:


> I always used bamboo stakes & Velcro strapping, when the bad weather moved in.



Yep, they're not going anywhere now. [emoji221]


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 18, 2014)

Took the temp plastic off mine today after the minor rain. Clear forecast for the next week. Humidity still left a lot of moisture on them. Took Kindbuds idea and busted out my shop vac. Threw it on reverse and blew them dry. Worked great!!!


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 19, 2014)

Ur welcome for the idea ston lol :48: my lil battery powered blower works great shop vac sounds like it would work great!! I wish i could use bambo sticks they are to small i make my own out of small trees/saplings because i need my stakes to be minimum of 6ft tall some are 8-9ft stakes lol but bamboo stakeswork for my small plants and proping up lower branches but btw the blower/shop vac/ fan is awesome for preventing bud rot and mold after heavy rains i see a whole lot less rot since i started blowing em off after heavy rains


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 19, 2014)

Dude, I'm gonna start blowing them off when it's humid!


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah it works great in the morning when the dew is on em hard or like this morning thats about to come its raining now my blowers on charge in the morning ill blow them off dont want that moisture staying on them for too long i hate bud rot!! :48: Hope everything is looking killer in ur garden like always


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 19, 2014)

I used to have a lot of problems in the fall here, between rain & fog the buds didn't get much time to dry out....I used Serenade to squash any mold spores from starting problems.


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Sep 19, 2014)

bwanabud said:


> I used Serenade to squash any mold spores from starting problems.



Looks like I have Googling to do.


----------



## mojoganjaman (Sep 19, 2014)

I use 5x5 inch trellis netting...works great...my defense agin wind..I live in the desert so humidity/rain is always welcome, but rarely here....hth



mojo


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Sep 21, 2014)

More rain today. Ugh. With no way to cover them it's very tempting to harvest. But I'm hanging in for another week at least.


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 21, 2014)

DeepfriedNugs said:


> More rain today. Ugh. With no way to cover them it's very tempting to harvest. But I'm hanging in for another week at least.



Lets see some pics of the buds, I can't believe you're even close bro.


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Sep 21, 2014)

bwanabud said:


> Lets see some pics of the buds, I can't believe you're even close bro.



I'm close on 1 of 3. Trichomes are 75% cloudy. I'll try to get some pics this evening but pics aren't my strong suit.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 21, 2014)

i pulled one 2 days ago at 10-20% amber i believe most of his are close i got 2-3 more weeks on most of my plants


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Sep 21, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> i pulled one 2 days ago at 10-20% amber i believe most of his are close i got 2-3 more weeks on most of my plants



I have 3 girls. 1 indica that is 1-2 weeks away. 1 sativa that is 2-3 weeks away and 1 sativa/indica that is 3-4 weeks away. 

I could pull the indica next week and be completely happy.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2014)

Mine are  a month away, but mr rb did the coolest thing. He built a portable rain cover. We can pull it up and over to 8" high, then the rain is supposed to run off as it is attached to the fence at 6 feet. We tried it out yesterday, i am so happy.  I will take a pic when the first rain happens.  
A bonus to living in the dessert is the fall is pretty dry til the end of october. But the summers will kill ya and ya got to like sagebrush.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 21, 2014)

id love to be able to cover min but its simply not possible wish i could tho :48: sounds like a cool lil set up though cant wait to see it in action!! i


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Sep 21, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Mine are  a month away, but mr rb did the coolest thing. He built a portable rain cover. We can pull it up and over to 8" high, then the rain is supposed to run off as it is attached to the fence at 6 feet. We tried it out yesterday, i am so happy.  I will take a pic when the first rain happens.
> A bonus to living in the dessert is the fall is pretty dry til the end of october. But the summers will kill ya and ya got to like sagebrush.



Pics would be awesome!


----------



## mojoganjaman (Sep 21, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Mine are  a month away, but mr rb did the coolest thing. He built a portable rain cover. We can pull it up and over to 8" high, then the rain is supposed to run off as it is attached to the fence at 6 feet. We tried it out yesterday, i am so happy.  I will take a pic when the first rain happens.
> A bonus to living in the dessert is the fall is pretty dry til the end of october. But the summers will kill ya and ya got to like sagebrush.



get a rain barrel and you have a temporary reservoir...)




mojo


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Sep 21, 2014)

bwanabud said:


> Lets see some pics of the buds, I can't believe you're even close bro.











Kindbud said:


> i pulled one 2 days ago at 10-20% amber i believe most of his are close i got 2-3 more weeks on most of my plants



I checked trichomes tonight on my purple sativa. I figured it had 2 weeks at least, but I've got a few amber trikes poppin up. I'd say the majority are cloudy with a few clear left. Although the pistils are just starting to turn red and die off. The buds are fat and juicy. 

Thoughts? 

Here's some crappy pics... 

Note the amber trichomes in picture 3.

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1411344729154.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1411344900916.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1411345038270.jpg


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 21, 2014)

2 1/2 to 3 weeks, weather permitting. They look good, but they haven't started to harden off or build nodules yet....still a bit to go bro, be patient 

Those couple ambers don't mean anything, she'll continue to grow more trichs....if you have mostlt clear, she ain't ready yet, wait for all cloudy & a few amber.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 21, 2014)

yeah id give it 1 to 2 weeks from that pic imo id give it 1 to 2 more feedings then start to flush and keep watching trichs every other day because i have seen some strains once they reach 100% cloudy  and no new clears i have seen them rapidly change from cloudy to amber outdoors......Like ive seen some go from 95% cloudy 5% amber too 75-80% cloudy and 20-25% amber in a few nights.... indica strains tend to be more rapid developing plants then sativa's which are usually more slow and steady developing plants during flower :48:


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Sep 21, 2014)

bwanabud said:


> 2 1/2 to 3 weeks, weather permitting. They look good, but they haven't started to harden off or build nodules yet....still a bit to go bro, be patient
> 
> Those couple ambers don't mean anything, she'll continue to grow more trichs....if you have mostlt clear, she ain't ready yet, wait for all cloudy & a few amber.











Kindbud said:


> yeah id give it 1 to 2 weeks from that pic imo id give it 1 to 2 more feedings then start to flush and keep watching trichs every other day because i have seen some strains once they reach 100% cloudy  and no new clears i have seen them rapidly change from cloudy to amber outdoors......Like ive seen some go from 95% cloudy 5% amber too 75-80% cloudy and 20-25% amber in a few nights.... indica strains tend to be more rapid developing plants then sativa's which are usually more slow and steady developing plants during flower :48:



I'm definitely not pulling them yet. I'll be watching her close. 

And I'm seeing the rapid growth of an indica vs the slow steady growth of a sativa play out right before my eyes.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 21, 2014)

Cool cool just remember to watch the trichs everyday!! And if u have to flush this is what i do on indica dominant strains when they are 100% cloudy and a few ambers i begin to flush first flush i use around 15-20 ml of molasses per gallon of plain water i do that twice then after that just water till harvest by the time u flush 3-4 times usually takes a week to 10 days u have a good 10-25% amber just my method of uow i flush before harvest :48:


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Sep 22, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> Cool cool just remember to watch the trichs everyday!! And if u have to flush this is what i do on indica dominant strains when they are 100% cloudy and a few ambers i begin to flush first flush i use around 15-20 ml of molasses per gallon of plain water i do that twice then after that just water till harvest by the time u flush 3-4 times usually takes a week to 10 days u have a good 10-25% amber just my method of uow i flush before harvest :48:



Could you explain what the molasses is for?


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 22, 2014)

It is a carbo load and sugar load it gives the plant needed energy for building bud and making more resin i have used it for years i believe it improves the buds smell and improves the taste of it used to not use it started using it about 4-5 years ago wont go back to not using it i only use it the last 3-4 weeks of flowering jmo bud :48:


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Sep 22, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> It is a carbo load and sugar load it gives the plant needed energy for building bud and making more resin i have used it for years i believe it improves the buds smell and improves the taste of it used to not use it started using it about 4-5 years ago wont go back to not using it i only use it the last 3-4 weeks of flowering jmo bud :48:



Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 22, 2014)

DeepfriedNugs said:


> Good to know. Thanks.



Blackstrap Molasses, no sulfur.


----------



## mojoganjaman (Sep 22, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> It is a carbo load and sugar load it gives the plant needed energy for building bud and making more resin i have used it for years i believe it improves the buds smell and improves the taste of it used to not use it started using it about 4-5 years ago wont go back to not using it i only use it the last 3-4 weeks of flowering jmo bud :48:




actually molasses feeds the microbes in the soil...the microbes process the sugars, and the plant then makes use of that...hth



mojo


----------



## bozzo420 (Sep 22, 2014)

your picture of the purple is as close to what mine looks like that I have seen. Mine is an unknown strain purple.  A sativa for sure . But the crazy thing is its closest to being done .  just starting to fill out a bit. They know its 12/12 now .lol time to hurry


----------

